# ALL NEW HAUNTCAST EP. 77 Available Now!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

NEW HAUNTCAST Episode 77: Bat Guano Loco - featuring Michael 'MJ' Jonathan of Legends of the Fog haunt, Nathan Fronczak of Slaughterhouse Studios, and music from BAT!. PLUS: News From Beyond with Jeff Jeffrey Doan, Something Wicked with Ed Gannon, The Darkest Web with Morbid Mariah, Shocktails with Johnny Thunder, and The Bestiary with Revenant. Stay Scary!

Available now at: 
https://www.hauntcast.net/ 
https://hauntcast.podbean.com
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/hauntcast/id359517803?mt=2
https://open.spotify.com/show/46nmqW7kuSovXIaAyplqnR


----------

